# BF not answering phone, my stomach in knots



## mmonroemaniac (Dec 21, 2007)

he went out for his works xmas do, and he phoned an hour ago to say he was walking home. and ive been ringing and ringing and no reply. im worried






i wont be able to sleep tonight untill i hear from him, i live with him usually but im staying at my dads tonight, its late at night so not really any chance of going back to our flat tonight.

what can i do?


----------



## KellyB (Dec 21, 2007)

Do you know where he was walking. Can you drive it to look for him? Hope everything is ok.


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm sure he will be fine.. you know what guys are like, he might have stopped off to get something to eat or met someone on the way out and lost track of time. Hopefully he will check in with you soon, he probably hasn't even realised you're worried


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm sure he will be fine.. you know what guys are like, he might have stopped off to get something to eat or met someone on the way out and lost track of time. Hopefully he will check in with you soon, he probably hasn't even realised you're worried



I agree!


----------



## farris2 (Dec 22, 2007)

Have you heard from him yet?


----------



## macface (Dec 22, 2007)

hope his ok


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 22, 2007)

agreed, any news?


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 22, 2007)

How scary, has he come home yet?


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 22, 2007)

You both are in my thoughts.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 22, 2007)

did you get in touch with him? keep us posted.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 22, 2007)

Maybe his phone battery died? It happens. Let us know what happened.


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh this was yesterday, I hope you're with him now


----------



## MindySue (Dec 22, 2007)

Suspense...is he home yet?


----------



## lglala84 (Dec 22, 2007)

yes let us know what happened...I am so curious now...how things turned out. Hope everything is well.


----------



## Shelley (Dec 22, 2007)

I hope everything is okay and he made it home. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Kathy (Dec 23, 2007)

Hope he's okay! Please post and let us know!!


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Dec 23, 2007)

yeah hes ok. in the end my friend picked me up and we drove to our flat,he was inside in bed, very very drunk, with his phone by his side. and there was sick on the floor. ewwww i stayed over there with him for peace of mind. he apoligised in the morning, and felt rough for most of the day.

thank you for your kind words



it really means alot. i am such a worrier, and always think the worst.


----------



## MindySue (Dec 23, 2007)

I am the same way, I always think the worst! I do the same with my boyfriend if he's been "missing" for a few hours.


----------



## farris2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I am so glad all turned out well. Its just so dangerous to be out walking at night,especially intoxicated.


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Dec 24, 2007)

im glad you dont all think i was acting silly. it really did churn me up. i thought i was going to be sick. worry is a terrible feeling...


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm glad he's ok!

I get that way when my husband goes alone to the grocery store at night and he takes more than expected. Then I start thinking I should have gone with him.

You were not acting silly at all


----------



## farris2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Not at all hun! It is a sick feeling to worry like that.


----------

